# Bose home Entertainment



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Who uses Bose at home at how do you rate it for the price??

What products do you have???

Im looking for a 2.1 system to replace my old 5.1 guys ??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Ask advice on any sound related forum and the same advice is pretty much always given, they are nowhere near as good as people think and far better equipment can be bought for less money.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got the sound dock III for the iPhone and it's really worth the price!

For the TV I WAS going to go for the Bose Solo but instead ended up going for the Canton DM50 and found it to be awesome. Actually glad I didn't go for the Bose (Sorry)


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I just ditched my Bose which was average and now have a full Sonos system, they are like chalk and cheese.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

They're cack.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

They do get a bed rep....but in fairness I think the surround sound systems sound very good.

I nearly bought one, but ended buying a Onkyo system instead. There was a couple reasons, the Bose system has all the speakers plugging into the sub, which would cause me a major pain, and a decent Onkyo system that could do all I needed was under 1/2 the price.

Are they good? yes
Are they overpriced? possibly/probably.
I have nothing against Bose.....I love their Noise cancelling ear phones.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Products? Loads-
Naim
Quad
Cyrus
Mission
Nad
Linn
Marantz
Turbosound.

That's some, all separates.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

We have the Soundwave 2 and the Solo for the TV,bit pricey yes but we didn't want cables and speakers everywhere and both fill the rooms theyre in with a good quality sound.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I didn't want to spend too much but wanted a Soundbar that would sit under the TV so I opted for the Maxell MXSP-SB3000 over the Canton variants solely because it was far cheaper, had HDMI inputs and the reviews were pretty good.

Compared to the Bose Solo, there are quite a few out there that have a lot better reviews for far less money.

The Maxell one has terrific sound, streams Bluetooth and was a bargain at £129 from Sainsbury's last year. It can still be bought for less than £150, not bad for a quality bit of gear.

http://www.whathifi.com/maxell/mxsp-sb3000/review


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

The only good stuff they make is the pro audio stuff, but that's only because it's rugged and offers higher SPL for the size.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

BASS-how low can you go!!! 
#SteveyGknows


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

I have the 525 surround system installed and I love it, im not into music but I do like the surround when watching films.

I have been looking into a seperate music setup for the house as well recently. Sonos looks the favourite at the moment


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have heard a few Bose systems and they have all been good, considering they are one box solutions. No doubt there are huge range of alternatives which maybe offer more features or better sound but whatever you fancy my advice is to always try to listen to it first.

My current system is Oppo DVD, Lexicon pre/pro, Parasound power amp and XTZ speakers although I have used a lot of dedicated HIFi stuff over the years


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

ive got the bose acustimas 15 surround powered by a pioneer vsx-920 amp and i cant fault it, does what i want it to do and its loud as anything, cant be in the room when on full as it just hurts your ears, only really use it for watching movies. i got it super cheap tho aswell,


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I think Bose are for people who like to hear good sound, but don't realise they could hear better sound from other brands.

I have a Bose Soundlink mini which is perfect for my kitchen, but if I wanted a good surround system for the TV then id shop elsewhere. I looked at buying the Bose soundbar but I opted for a Yamaha instead. The Bose sound bar had limited connection ports for connecting to my PS3 & Sky box.

So if you just want good sound then a Bose unit will be great, but if you appreciate that there is better sound to be had for similar money then look elsewhere.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> BASS-how low can you go!!!
> #SteveyGknows


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bose home equipment can be good where space is limited. A friend had the Wave (?) triangular radio in the corner of his kitchen and it really did fill the room with spacious and detailed sound, more so than any other 2 speaker set up would have done, I think. The bass extension was particularly impressive and tight for such a small box

I did look at the under - TV Bose system for a smaller living room at our house about a year ago, but there is a lot of competition in that area.

In the end I bought this as it is compact, stylish and the sound was really very good indeed with the Mag Fluid speakers, which sound like a gimmick, but they really sound sharp and clear with a good range.

http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/all-in-one-home-cinema-systems/bdv-nf720


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

GleemSpray said:


> A friend had the Wave (?) triangular radio in the corner of his kitchen and it really did fill the room with spacious and detailed sound


Agreed, I listened to one in the local Bose shop and it really did sound impressive. For a one box system its excellent.


----------



## Fastidious (Oct 30, 2014)

My ship was in America for 3 month this year and the bose stuff was almost half price, but the guys who know their technical systems still went for sonos as they say it's far superior.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe brand snobbery plays a part? Folk perceive Bose to be 'high end' but that doesn't mean it is.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

As people have said it's more a case of style over substance i do like the look of bose equipment but when I get back from this job i'm going to try and get a test drive of this gear
http://www.sevenoakssoundandvision.co.uk/p-12238-onk-hts7705-blk.aspx


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I love the noise cancelling headphones and portable sound link Bluetooth speaker. Both nice pieces of kit but a little expensive. 

I think the surround systems are not great, especially at the prices they ask. The very small satellite speakers can't produce any mids or lows which leaves the sub with a lot of work to do. Bose subs are always huge for this reason. 

The systems are typically not very flexible from an upgrade point of view either.

I'm a big fan of Sonos. I have 6 zones in my house. Pairs of Play1s in the bedrooms, ceiling speakers in the kitchen and bathroom, outdoor speakers on the roof terrace and Denon/Kef speakers for the surround in the lounge room. Sonos and a music subscription service like spotify can't be beaten for convenience.


----------

